# 2012 Olympic Boxing. Day 10



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:bbb

Women's quarter finals this afternoon. Men's light, middle and super-heavyweight quarters tonight.

Full schedule and order here - http://www.london2012.com/boxing/schedule-and-results/day=6-august/all-day.html

Cracking fight between Katie Taylor and Natasha Jonas right now. Great atmosphere.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Katie Taylor keeps landing with the _check hook_ :yep

Taylor up 10-7 going into the 3rd.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Taylor leads 19-11 going into the 4th and final round. Jim!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This was a very good scrap I must say :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Katie Taylor gets through to semis with a 26-15 win. Great, great fight and atmosphere. Better than most of the men's bouts I've seen tbh.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Katie Taylor the GOAT. Irrefutable.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Katie Taylor the GOAT. Irrefutable.


:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Aye, if ever you needed arguments in fovour of women's boxing. these type of fights are there ones you look at.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL MEDAL 

Ireland>>>>>>>


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fight, real quality work from both women, Taylor is top class, credit to Jonas she dug deep in the last round and pushed Taylor.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This woman commentator is annoying, but you gotta give her props for the amount of times she's said check hook. She fits it in every round, believe you me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

My female boxer crush Savannah Marshall is up next as well :frog


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:bbb


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Never watched Marshall before, looked nothing special in the opening round.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good opening round for the Kazakh boxer. Thought she deserved to be ahead there but it's level at 4-4 after the first. Savannah will need to improve.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Better round for Savannah. It's getting scrappy but she landed the better shots there IMO. Still level though. 7-7 after two.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck! shocking scoring, how is it even after that? Marshall comfortably won that round!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Close third. The Kazakh smothering inside and Savannah unable to really box effectively on the outside. And the Kazakh leads 10-8 going into the final. Scrappy fight. Hard to spot a definite winner in the 3rd.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the hell is going on here...the Kazakh is two up!?? Marshall should be at least 4 up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Savannah needs a big 4th round and she's not able to land much as the Kazakh opponent constantly holding inside. Ref needs to sort this out IMO. Marshall getting caught open a few times as well and time running out.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure Marshall landed enough to get back ahead there. Disappointing for Savannah. Onto the judges now..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marshalls round again..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

16-12..what a joke.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

16-12 for the Kazakh. Crowd boos but I don't think it was that bad a score. Savannah just not anywhere near as effective as she should've been. Disappointing because the Kazakh wasn't anything special either, just a bit stronger inside.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachenko starting now. This is gonna be a great night of boxing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Close round, Lomachenko got through with some nice shots, but his opponent found him a few times. The Ukrainian warmed up as the round went on though. 5-3


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko is just on another level to every other amateur, nice to see the PUR kid giving it a go.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko is rather good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This Cuban is pretty tidy & will face Lomachenko next if he wins


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

It really is a pleasure to watch the Cubans isn't it


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Cubans > Mexicans


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> This Cuban is pretty tidy & will face Lomachenko next if he wins


He gave Lomachenko a very good fight in the worlds last year I thought, even after being put down by a cracking right hook from Lom in the first. Hes very well schooled and athletic.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> It really is a pleasure to watch the Cubans isn't it


Makes it even worse knowing that they cant turn pro after it though doesn't it though:-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lomachenko is a very special boxer.

Any British lads fighting tonight?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Makes it even worse knowing that they cant turn pro after it though doesn't it though:-(


Yeah it's sick ain't it. But at least we get the chance to see them here



Bryn said:


> Lomachenko is a very special boxer.
> 
> Any British lads fighting tonight?


Ogogo at 9ish I think, Big Josh 11:15


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Lomachenko is a very special boxer.
> 
> Any British lads fighting tonight?


Ogogo is on in 30 minutes and Joshua is on later tonight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah it's sick ain't it. But at least we get the chance to see them here
> 
> Ogogo at 9ish I think, Big Josh 11:15





Unknown Poster said:


> Ogogo is on in 30 minutes and Joshua is on later tonight


Cheers lads. :thumbsup


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This Lithuanian is a fucking legend


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Petrauskas


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

True to form, this Lithuanian is pretty fun to watch. Look like he hurt Valentino (great name) a few times as well


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Lithuanian is brilliant to watch!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

2 point round for Lithuania? Didn't catch the whole round but thought the Italian looked better in that round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh fuck, another warning, can't really argue, he's a right dirty fucker, was winning the round big anyway so hopefully he's still ahead


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Check HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Please dont rob him, those deductions were harsh


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think that with the point deduction + him taking his foot off the gas the Italian might have nicked it


I hope not though


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Right man won IMO.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lithuanian Legend :happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

YES!!!


Lad looks ecstatic, what a hero.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lithuanian is a very strong kid for his age.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Go go Ogogo!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lets go Ogogo

GO


EDIT: Sod off Vano


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Medal #3 coming up. War Ogogo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Ogogo!

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a feeling the German will win, hope not!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good 1st round from Ogogo, 5-2 is a little generous


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Never a 3 point round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good start for Ogogo, he's really quick.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Great start from the Brit, who holds a 3 point advantage!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Lets go Ogogo
> 
> GO
> 
> EDIT: Sod off Vano


Welcome to last week :yep


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Better round for the German, 10-6 Ogogo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Close round, thought Ogogo edged it, 10-6 going into the 3rd!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone more in tune with Amateur boxing tell me why Ogogo wasn't fancied at all? Looks a pretty decent operator. Decent defence, tactically very good and good speed as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round for the German, last 10 seconds Ogogo landed some punches, should have it in the bag.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thought Anthony countered well enough in the last round to at least share that too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Get in there! Only one winner! Take a bow sir!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done Ogogo, 15-10 is too wide but he deserved the win.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

15-10 is a bit wide for me, but Ogogo deserved it IMO.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Can anyone with a straight face say Ogogo won that ?

If im right the judges gave Ogogo the last round by 1 ? lol


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought he won it, quite honestly. The German was throwing a lot of straight punches straight at the guard that half got through but mostly wouldn't have been counted, that's the amateur system for you.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This Falcao is very, very talented. Would like to see him pro.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I thought he won it, quite honestly. The German was throwing a lot of straight punches straight at the guard that half got through but mostly wouldn't have been counted, that's the amateur system for you.


The last round the German landed 5/6 solid punches and Ogogo threw 2/3 as the round ended yet won the round by 1 ?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> The last round the German landed 5/6 solid punches and Ogogo threw 2/3 as the round ended yet won the round by 1 ?


Might have been a little lucky to get that admittedly. Thought the rest of the scoring was okay though and I really don't see a robbery in it, Ogogo had a little more variety to his work as far as body shots and creating an opening for a left hook which landed cleanly on the target whereas the German guy threw 1-2's all night at a high held guard. So I can see why the judges scored it that way.

Khytrov fight was a lot more of a claim.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Ogogo pissed it, he won, didnt think it was close, i thought at least 4 but 5 good for me. 
He won every round, throwing straight 1 2s at gloves should not score points, some got in but ogogo showed more variety and hit the german cleanly much more


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought he won it handily. He easily won the 1st and 2nd. I thought the German nicked the 3rd, but only just


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

widdy said:


> Ogogo pissed it, he won, didnt think it was close, i thought at least 4 but 5 good for me.
> He won every round, throwing straight 1 2s at gloves should not score points, some got in but ogogo showed more variety and hit the german cleanly much more


Lol.........we have a judge on the forum!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

You just know that the Joshua fight is going to be controversial one way or the other.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Lol.........we have a judge on the forum!


Why the shit barlow, dont be a dick,he won even a blind man could see


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> You just know that the Joshua fight is going to be controversial one way or the other.


Of course there will be, becase hes not good enough to win it without help as his last fight proved, but he will win Gold all the same. Why even watch ??



widdy said:


> Why the shit barlow, dont be a dick,he won even a blind man could see


He won every round ? And im the blind one ? get the punch stats for round 3 please then i'll chuckle.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahahaha. Uzbekistan.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good point Gary, I will sit and read a book instead, you fools enjoy watching the boxing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Can anyone more in tune with Amateur boxing tell me why Ogogo wasn't fancied at all? Looks a pretty decent operator. Decent defence, tactically very good and good speed as well.


He has looked massively improved in this tournament, he often neglects his defensive duties and doesn't usually have the work rate he has shown here. I've been impressed though, he seems to have turned the corner and is really up for it.

Only worry I have now is that after three fights, he looks to be tiring easier and that could be advantageous for his next opponent or two as they will likely havbe had one less bout and easier fights.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Of course there will be, becase hes not good enough to win it without help as his last fight proved, but he will win Gold all the same. Why even
> 
> He won every round ? And im the blind one ? get the punch stats for round 3 please then i'll chuckle.


Yes he won every round, you got a problem with it you get the stats love:jjj
I swear what the fuck is wrong with some folk,i give up,sick of dickheads on forums


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

He seemed to tire in the Khytrov fight too, although that was a lot due to the pressure applied by his opponent. Seems to be a problem of his overall as a fighter. A lot of fighters seem to be doing that in this tournament though, taking foot off the gas once they're ahead.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicola Adams looks good. Obviously an ingle fighter though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This Jap is relentless, great fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck Attoev, the Uzbek prick. In both his bouts he has been badly shaken, decisded to cling on for six minutes whilst throwing practically fuck all only for the judges to give him points for blowing out his arse.

This guy must have pictures of the judges fucking each other or something. @GazOC - I might have that ten by the end of tonight.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Murata and the Lithuanian are like bulls, the pair of them. Would be interested to follow them if they turned pro.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Good point Gary, I will sit and read a book instead, you fools enjoy watching the boxing.


It's not Boxing is it, it's WWE as the result is known before the fight. Some of these guys need to land 10 for everyone 1 a British fighter lands just to lose by 1 point.



widdy said:


> Yes he won every round, you got a problem with it you get the stats love:jjj
> I swear what the fuck is wrong with some folk,i give up,sick of dickheads on forums


Ive not got a problem, i don't care, but i can still express my dislike to the corruption at the Olympic Boxing games. Not everyone is so blinkered to ignore whats going on cause it suits "our" agenda. Why are you so angry, and why am i dickhead ? It's much easier and fun to discuss rather than shout abuse.....IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Nicola Adams looks good. Obviously an ingle fighter though.


Yea, she looked really slick.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Fuck Attoev, the Uzbek prick. In both his bouts he has been badly shaken, decisded to cling on for six minutes whilst throwing practically fuck all only for the judges to give him points for blowing out his arse.
> 
> This guy must have pictures of the judges fucking each other or something. @GazOC - I might have that ten by the end of tonight.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yea, she looked really slick.


Her lead left was really nice to watch.m


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Could be a shock on the cards here!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight that. The world champ takes it for me


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Azerbaijan guy looks to have won this in the last round, Russian looked knackered and couldn't land anything in the last round.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's this fat knacker making it ugly with cammarelle?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Omid Djalilli? :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1 point up? Fuck off


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 1 point up? Fuck off


Would have been behind without the point deduction


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

How can this guy be hanging with top heavyweight ams.....oh wait the current pro division isnt in much better shape. atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cammarelle looks poor by his standards.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

is it Joshua against the big Chinese fella next?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Would have been behind without the point deduction


It would be funny if it wasn't so important!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> is it Joshua against the big Chinese fella next?


Yup. And I think Zhang beats him.

:lol: even last round? Come on!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Jesus the point deduction scraped it for him!

ANYWAYS....

THE JOSHUA TREE!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

1 point in that? Get fucked, with the 2 point warning that should be closer to 10 points not 1.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a feeling big Josh will get sparked..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Rooq said:


> is it Joshua against the big Chinese fella next?


Nope one more fight


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ah...its dykcho on first


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Cheering a British judge :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Got a feeling big Josh will get sparked..


That's what I think as well


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also you doubting fuckers Joshua will fucking maul this ***** fuck into next week*

*I can confirm this is mindless optimism as I haven't seen the Chinese fella


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Over on ESB dychko has already being christened as the heir to the klitschko's atsch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, the new Klitschko is here.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Also you doubting fuckers Joshua will fucking maul this ***** fuck into next week*
> 
> *I can confirm this is mindless optimism as I haven't seen the Chinese fella


:lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate that people are so down on Joshua hope he produces a big performance next to silence the doubters


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This Kazak looks pretty damn good.

EDIT: The black Klitschko will beat him though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> I hate that people are so down on Joshua hope he produces a big performance next to silence the doubters


Don't get me wrong, I want Josh to win. I'll go nuts if he does. But Zhang is rather good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Josh is getting underrated because he put in a poor performance against an excellent Cuban

I reckon he looks good vs Chinese Foreman


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think this fight will be a lot easier for Joshua. Zhang doesn't possess the same speed and movement that Savon used to cause him so many problems. It's an interesting bout and the Chinaman could take it but I fancy Joshua to turn it on a bit more tonight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I also said the Cuban will beat him (which he did).

The only positive is that Savon and Zhang are massively different. But I'm really not sold on Josh yet. Still too inexperienced. But I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Come on then, lets fackin av it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on josh!!!!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Vietnamese Judge. They practically have the same flag as China


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chinese Foreman has this.

WAR CHINESE FOREMAN


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Zhang look like one angry man, he could definitely play a bad guy in a Jet Li movie.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Lets do this!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweet fuck this Chinese guy looks like a mean fucker, which is strange 'cos most Chinese people are all lovely and love hugging strangers.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chinese Foreman gonna bash him up. Joshua is a turkey boxer. He gonna get bashed up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Zhang has hard a hard communist life


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chinese Foreman V British Bruno (hang on a second)


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round Josh!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua will have to leave his chin out to lose this, Zhang is ploddy as fuck.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Chinese guy barely got a hand on him, slow start but definite Joshua round. Counter at the end was a wee bit tasty


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua is nice and measured high guard moves his feet well then look for counters.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good first round for him- hurt this Chinese boxer with a few punches. Needs to move his head a bit more, but threw some nice counters from the high guard.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Chinese guy certainly wary of Joshua's power.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

If this Chinese guy lands one of those huge hooks then Joshua is dead, they look dangerous as fuck


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua looking good here, the ***** is like a giant Lucian Bute.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

get up there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOOOM!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Down goes Foreman!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that looked a quality punch


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chinese China


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua 8-6?! wtf battered him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

8-6 WTF!! Joshua completely dominated!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to apologise for my typo. I of course meant Joshua would win by KO.

8-6? :lol: crazy


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Joshua looking good here, the ***** is like a giant Lucian Bute.


Then Joshua is Froch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chinese Foreman needs to go spend 10 years in a temple and get fat but also grow a megachin in the process. Then he can become Olympic champ and sell a mean lean stir frying machine.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Savon, Chinese Foreman and Ivan Klitschko next - Joshua having to go through the legends to win Olympic Gold.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Savon, Chinese Foreman and Ivan Klitschko next - Joshua having to go through the legends to win Olympic Gold.


:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

We could see a robbery here...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Josh wins it. Dychko will smash him though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> We could see a robbery here...


Karma:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Well done big lad


All you doubters eat some humble pie, Unified hw champ by 2015


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done Joshua!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance by Joshua.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chinese Foreman was robbed.

I heard that before the fight Teddy Atlas was chatting shit to him and started pushing him and Chinese Foreman's reaction was to joke 'Go fly me some lice!'


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Well done big lad
> 
> All you doubters eat some humble pie, Unified hw champ by 2015


he'll have to beat Savon for real to take that title:frog


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Joshua was too slick. Too black.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Joshua was too slick. Too black.


I approve of this statement, very well thought out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I approve of this statement, very well thought out.


All of my statements are well thought out and all of my threads are official.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

superb fights by both our lads,both lads won well.

and barlow,no corruption in either of our boys fights my little handsome popstar


----------

